# Logitech G15 ersetzen durch Mechanische Tastatur...Empfehlungen!?!



## loddar (26. Januar 2013)

Meine G15, macht nicht mehr viel mit, leider.
Daher suche ich eine neue, wenn dann auch reaktionsschnelle, gute tastatur. Ich habe mir mal ein paar Threads hier durchgelesen, aber da blickt man danach ja überhaupt nicht mehr durch, als laie zumindest!

Also ich spiele Fußballspiele mit der Tastatur, ja mit Tastatur, schon seit jahren - bin darin auch echt ganz gut, ab und an auch mal Shooter oder Jump`nRun.
Schreiben werde ich viel mit Office Progs.

Die ganzen G tasten bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht, beleuchtet wäre nett. Übersicht Display (wie G15) wäre super.

Aber nun meine Fragen:

> Ist eine PS/2 tastatur schneller als eine USB? Also das hatte ich damals gemerkt, zumindest meinte ich es zu merken, dass meine G15 mit USB verzögert reagiert.

> Wenn USB, dann USB 3.0 Anschluss? (z.B. Gigabyte Aivia Osmium Gaming-Tastatur (Deutsch, USB 3.0)

> Mechanische tastatur reaktionsschneller (Unterschiede)?

Auf alle Fälle sollte meine tastatur die Eingaben, sprich den tastendruck schnellstmöglich weitersenden und auch gepflegt zum schreiben sein! Schnickschnack steht im Hintergrund!

Danke euch.

Bin ein absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet der Tastaturen sorry!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

USB 3.0 an der Tastatur würdest du niemals ausreizen können, auch wäre ein Display nur schmückendes Beiwerk. Je nachdem wie die Farbe sein soll könnte ev.eine MS Sidewinder X4 oder bei Logitech die G105 was sein ( alle anderen halte ich eher für überteuert wie zb die Illuminated )


----------



## benTi1985 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Bin mit der Roccat Isku sehr zufrieden (die normale "erste" Version). Aber ja, die kost halt auch etwas.


----------



## loddar (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Und nun, also denke es sollte aufgrund dessen, dass ich auch recht viel Schreibarbeit hier machen muss mit der Tastatur, was gescheites sein.
Denke dann schon eine Mechanische.
Gegenüber den anderen haben diese doch auch bei Spielen Vorteile oder nicht?

Mit den Cherry Druckknöpfen kenn ich mich nicht aus, welche das für folgendes gut sind:

Wie gesagt ich benötige zu 99% W A S D und darum herum die tasten Q, W, <, y, x, c, v!
Die immer zum Fußball zocken!!! *Das ist mir wichtig, dass wenn ich auf D zum Schießen oder S zum Pasen drücke, dass der das auch sofort macht!!!*
UND:

Ich muss gescheit schreiben können mit der.

Habe nicht sonderlich große Hände...^^!

Vielleicht habt ihr da ein paar Tipps, wäre dankbar, habe es ja eingeschränkt nun!


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Hatte ebenfalls lange Zeit die G15 und habe damals auch lange einen guten Nachfolger gesucht.
Bin letztendlich bei der G110 gelandet, ist praktisch eine erweiterte Version der G11, welche ja nur eine G15 ohne Display war. Also wenn du das Display nicht vermisst, die G110 ist Top


----------



## Maggolos (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Ich würde nie mehr eine Rubberdome nehmen, habe mich viel zu sehr an die Mechanischen Tasten gewöhnt, ich finde Mechas viel besser (Ich habe MX Blues)

am besten du liest dich hier mal ein [Guide] Mechanische Tastaturen - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Ist allerdings Geschmackssache
Ich mag keine Mecha´Tasten, habe verschiedene getestet und bleibe nun bei Rubber


----------



## loddar (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Also sollte eine mechanische werden.

habe da etwas zur Auswahl, und zwar alle mit Black Switches, da man die roten lediglich zum GAmen gebrauchen kann anscheind, un die black ones auch zum schreiben gut sind.

1.) QPad MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Black-Schalter,

Sehr teuer mit fast 150€ für die black switches

2.) QPAD MK-80 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Black, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland MX 80

Aber hier: 





> *Besonderheit der MK-80*
> 
> Während die MK-85 für die volle Einsatzfähigkeit lediglich einen USB-Anschluss benötigt und damit sowohl die eigentliche Tastatur, als auch Beleuchtung und USB-Hub betreibt, benötigt die MK-80 zwei Anschlüsse. Dabei wird die Beleuchtung und der USB-Hub über eine USB-Verbindung mit dem Computer realisiert, die eigentliche Tastatur hingegen wird, wie auch bei der MK-50, via PS2-Anschluss mit dem PC verbunden. Im Falle eines fehlenden PS2-Anschluss am PC, kann der im Lieferumfang enthaltene USB-Adapter eingesetzt werden.


 
Inwieweit stört das / ist das hinderlich???

3.) Geheimfavorit: Tt eSPORTS Meka G1 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE (KB-MEG005GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

> Gibts nähere Infos zu diesen 3? 

> Liege ich mit meiner Annahme der Black Switches da richtig, da ich ja nicht nur spiele sondern auch einiges an Office Schreibarbeit zu erledigen habe und fürs Spielen ja "nur" Fußball zocke eigentlich mit WASD und rumherum 4-5 Tasten?

> Gibts die irgendwo die 3 tastaturen irgendwo billiger? oder gibt es bessere in den Preissegmenten?

Danke euch!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

vom tippgefühl ist diese richtig gut; Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland allerdings
1) das design gefällt nicht jedem
2) es gibt keine infos ob die mechanisch oder rubberdome ist


----------



## loddar (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Ist Rubberdome und NEIN DANKE!

Siehe oben - miene 3 Favoriten! Die neue Logitech ist ja auch ne mecha nun, aber die soll net so dole sein wie meine 3 angedeuteten oder?


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Die Saitek hatte ich etwa vor 4 Jahren in Betrieb, Rubberdome drin, die Touchanzeigen oben funktionieren nicht immer, Finger weg davon!
Optisch relativ hübsch, schreibgefühl war klasse
Rest mist


----------



## loddar (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Logitech G15 ersetzen...Laie sucht...!*

Also 

QPAD MK-80 oder eben die 30€ mehr und gleich die MK 85 (wo sind da die genauen und wichtigen Unterschiede, rentiert sich das überhaupt)?

oder eben die esports Meka G1?

Meka ist halt nicht beleuchtet, was bei der MK-80 aber ist (obwohl wenn man bei Geizhals Hintergrundbeleuchtung eingibt, fällt die MK-80 auch weg, komisch, den in den Beschreibungen steht 4 fache Hintergrundbeleuchtung, was stimmt den nun?)


Habt ihr da nun eine Empfehlung, welche ich nehmen soll, bzw. welche Vor- bzw. nachteile hat???
Soll man gleich lieber 30 € mehr investieren und hat dann gleich was Spitzenmäßiges, wobei die alle 3 eugentlich gut sind!

Danke euch.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (27. Januar 2013)

Also um zuerst zu den Switches zu kommen:
Du solltest eingentlich mal durchtesten, aber ich kann dir verraten, dass viele die MX-Browns als Allrounder ansehen. Die Blues sind ehr die Schreibmaschinen.
Roten ist so der Marketing Switch fürs Gaming, naja wie man es nimmt. Die Blacks sind so wie die Reds brauchen aber mehr Kraft (ähnlich wie Rubberdomes) 
Insgesamt sind meiner Meinung nach die Browns die Allrounder!

So zu den mechanischen Tastaturen:

QPad MK-50 (von der Herstellerseite 80€ incl. Versand) bietet aber eigentlich keine Extras!                                                        
QPad MK-80 Blau Beleuchtet, USB Ports
QPad MK-85 Rot Beleuchtet, USB Ports
Roccat Ryos (ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Keyboards » ROCCAT Ryos MK Pro) Wohl die meisten Features 
Filco Majestouch-2 Kostet viel, keine Extras aber extrem gut verarbeitet 

Alle der genannten Tastaturen bieten die wichtigen Features wie N-Kro und sind mit Browns und anderen Switches erhältlich!


----------



## loddar (27. Januar 2013)

Boah, die Roccat hört sich natürlich mal gut an und vor allem blau beleuchtet...!
Wann soll die kommen???

Ach by the way, ich bräuchte noch eine 

*MAUS (bisher die Logitech MX 1000) und ein Mousepad. Sollte aber kabellos und Laser sein. Gibts da Empfehlungen? Hauptsächlcih für normale Arbeit (90%) und 10% zocken.*

Wegen tasta, würde ich entweder die MK-80 mit brownswitches (da stört mich noch das Problem mit der Belecuhtung immer wieder neu einstellen, als auch die 2 Anschlüsse) oder die esports Meka G1 nehmen, wobei die eben net beleuchtet ist, daher eher nicht.


----------



## loddar (29. Januar 2013)

Alos ich habe heu8te eine MK 80 bekommen.
Hatte vorher eine G15 Logitech, und wenn ich zum zocken die ALT Taste brauche, bekomme ich Probleme, die ist so scharfkantig da bekomme ich Schwielen und Blasen. Das ist echt kacke.
Ist die 710 da vll. etwas runder? Wie die alte G15???
Das kann ich nicht ertragen sorry.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Januar 2013)

loddar schrieb:


> Boah, die Roccat hört sich natürlich mal gut an und vor allem blau beleuchtet...!


  Wow, ihm ist ein Licht aufgegangen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N1MV-qSHtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loddar (30. Januar 2013)

Kannst du auch effektiv unterstützen, helfen?

Solche Aussagen nützen einem recht wenig in einem Forum!

Ich wiollte lediglich wissen, wie die Logitech im Vergleich zu den MK ist.

Habe nun die MK in braunen switches hier und der Unterscheid zur schwarzen ist klar erkennbar, es gehjt einfacher zu drücken.
Da die Logi 710 auch brownies hat, ist die vll noch besser als die MK 80 hier, das kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, daher die Frage ans Forum...!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Januar 2013)

loddar schrieb:


> Kannst du auch effektiv unterstützen, helfen?


 Habe ich _unzählige _Male getan und werde auch weiterhin hier mich so-gut-wie-es-mir-möglich-ist tun.
Aber: Bei der ganzen Sache hier sollte auch der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommen.
Die einschlägigen Threads
- Dieser
- Jener &
- Solcher
helfen dem Laien und Mecha-Einsteiger schon viel weiter. Das Lesen an sich und die damit verbundene Mühe kann Dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## loddar (30. Januar 2013)

Und wieder wir meine Frage nicht beantwortet!

Ich wollte wissen, ob die Logi 710+ sich anders anfühlt wie eine MK 80 mit braunen switches)!

Da ich eine G 15 hatte, suche ich etwas vergleichbares!

Evtl. doch lieber wieder eine Rubberdome, den so gut komme ich zumindest mit den MK 80 nicht klar - wobei mit den braunen  switches schon eher als mit den schwarzen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Januar 2013)

loddar schrieb:


> Und wieder wir meine Frage nicht beantwortet!


  Erbsenzähler.
Die Switches sind immer die Gleichen- von Cherry.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt, aber durch diese komischen Gummirringe fühlt sie sich imho leider nicht gut an. Da passt mir meine Filco mehr.
Dazu kommt diese Rad zur Lautstärkeverstellung total billig wirkt und ich deswegen nicht mehr als 70 bis 80€ dafür ausgeben würde.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (30. Januar 2013)

Du könntest mal beim MediaMarkt vorbei schauen, zumindest der bei uns hat die Logitech G710+. 
Die Gummiringe merkt man schon, da muss ich turbosnake recht geben, aber da muss jeder selbst 
wissen ob er diese nicht sogar besser findet als ohne. (Finde es auch ohne etwas angenehmer, aber ist auch mit noch völlig ok)
Man sollte es einfach mal kurz testen.

Zum Lautstärke Rad kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber ich fand es ganz ok.


----------



## loddar (31. Januar 2013)

Ist die Logitech tastatur anders aufggebaut, vom Handling her anders, von der Höhe der gesamten tastaur anders, von den Tasten anders???


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (1. Februar 2013)

Alle mechanischen Tastaturen haben, bauart bedingt, hohe Tasten. Die Tastatur ist von der Höhe her auch so wie die meisten anderen Tastaturen.

Naja Logitech bekommt es auch nicht hin unter Technische Daten mal die Höhe und Breite aufzulisten...


----------



## ekwinoks (1. Februar 2013)

Ich habe fast den gleichen Austausch vor nur, dass ich die G15 Refresh durch eine neue Tastatur ersetzen will. Habe gerade die Qpad Mk-50 hier und bin von der Verarbeitung her auch sehr zufrieden damit. Aber der Umstieg von der G15 auf diese hier ist doch relativ gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zum Einen sind natürlich die Tasten höher, der Anschlag fühlt sich noch ungewohnt an und die ESC Taste ist etwas weiter entfernt.

Sollte diese also für dich in Betracht kommen: Empfehlen kann ich sie schon, wer darauf steht.


----------



## loddar (2. Februar 2013)

Alos habe soeben die logitech g710 hier bekommen, ist nochmal etwas besser wie ich finde, nach dem ersten Eindruck.
Vor allem erheblich leiser. Jetzt wärte es halt klasse, wenn ich irgendwie die ALt Tasten Belegung von Pro >Evolution Soccer auf die Leertaste legen könnte..., weil ich da mit dem Daumen besser hinkommen würde!!!

Alles in allem ein besseres Schreibgefühl als mit der MK 80, obwohl sich die sehr wertig anfühlte!
Aber die Logi ist nochmal was anderes wie ich finde!

Aber muss es erst nochmal genau testen alles


----------



## SgtRheinstein (2. Februar 2013)

Moin

ich habe die Corsair Vengeance K60. Ich finde wer eine mechanische Tastatur ohne viel Schnick Schnack sucht ist hier auch gut mit bedingt! 
Ich benutze sie fast ausschließlich zum spielen und da ich dies mit einem Headset mache stören mich die Geräusche beim schreiben (z.B. im Chat) auch gar nicht.

Es gibt sie sogar schon um die ~77€!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2013)

Ich denke nicht, das eine wahllose Mischung aus Rubebrdomes und MX Switches 
Ungeiegnet da sich einfachmal das Tippgefühl ändert, also nur einen Haufen Elktroschrott und mind um den Faktor 2 zu teuer.

Und von ohne Schnick Schnack ist die auch noch weit entfernt: NumBlock und Multimedia tasten hast sie auch nocht, also einen Haufen nicht benötigter Tasten.


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. Februar 2013)

Also wenns wirklich ohne schnickschnack sein soll, kauft doch direkt die Tastaturen von cherry:

cherry G80 in Tastaturen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Super Qualität, und auch noch Preisgünstig.

Ich benutze selbst eine mit MX-Black switches, und sie tippt sich immer noch super!


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. Februar 2013)

Im Vergleich zu hochwertigen Tastaturen ist die Cherry G80 eine Klapperkiste, dann etwas mehr zahlen und sich die MK-50 holen, 
aber erst garnicht mit Billig-Mechanischen-Elektroschrott anfangen und dazu gehört auch wie Turbosnake schon sagte die Crosair,
da sie ein Mechanisch-Rubberdome-Zwitter.

Wenn man schon sparen möchte, dann kann man sich für 12€ ne gebrauchte Cherry G80 holen. Aber 50€ würde ich dafür nicht zahlen!


----------



## Mr_Madoff (2. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Corsair K90 schon seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz und möchte sie nichtmehr missen.
Mir wäre ein etwas härterer Anschlag zwar lieber, aber ich muss sagen, dass das Spielgefühl mit einer mechanischen Tastatur einfach eine ganze Ecke besser ist.


----------



## loddar (3. Februar 2013)

Meine Logitech 710+ ist echt toll muss ich sagen, gegenüber der MK 80 gefällt sie mir besser, so dass die MK wider zurückgeht.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Logi in 4 oder zumindest 3 Stufen in der Höhe zu verstellen ist....wie soll das gehen, hat da einer eine Ahnung?

Edit:
Achso, hat einer schonmal was von _PPJoysetup_ gehört, ein Programm wo man die Tasten umbelegen kann... wenn ich das installieren will, kommt, unsignierte Treiber können nicht installiert werden...
weiß da eine zufällig Rat?


----------

